# My stories/ poems



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

hey guys, i love writing stories/ poems so i have decided to make a thread where i will put all my stories and poems on.
Please tell me what you think about them, i will be putting some on every now and then.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Cool, sounds great


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

BTW im only 13 so keep that in mind  lol


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Yeah we will


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

_FREE
I'm running through the field, my legs aren't there.
I fly over obsticles and dodge trees.
Nothing can stop me. Except, a fence.
I run up to the fence and decide to take my chances and leap.
I clear it and as my legs come back swiftly to the ground, i feel invinsibe.
I tire and begin to slow down.
I come to a full stop.
Nothing can be heard but my heavy breathing.
My rider dismounts._


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Cute!! Keep it up!


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

I made this one yesterday, It's not about horses but i still like it

MY KING
the tropical warmth rushes over my body as i dive into the welcoming ocean.
Everything is so clear, it looks magical; I turn to face my companion and see that he is signalling something, his right arm is moving from his side to above his head and back. It takes me a minute to realise what he is trying to tell me but then i remember, as I turn to face the direction he is now pointing, I see what it is I have come for. A shape i the distance is coming closer to us, and as it comes closer I see the distinct features of a large tail, and with each almighty push it comes faster into my direction, and although i can see the sizeof this creature is huge, I am not afraid. Not for the slightest second.
I watch as it comes to me, 10 metres away now, and it starts to sing, the noise is deafening, yet it is the most beautiful thing i have ever heard. I try to swim away, so as not to get ht by this gentle giant.
As it passes me, the large gentle eye watching me curiously, I feel the desire to lean out and touch it, as my hand begins to move forward, my heart starts to pump, the size, the beauty, the magnificene of this creature, i feel almost like an intruder, like i should bow before it, although my hand has other ideas and now i can feel the slippery skin. I know I shouldn't be doing this, but I can't seem to take my hand away, and it stays there as the whale moves on. As my hand gets closer to the powerful tail I know I'm asking for death if I keep it there, so i hesitantly move my hand back to my side, as he moves on. The other diver signals that we must go up, I look at my king and regretfully I know I must follow the divers commands, and slowly I make my way back to the waiting boat.
As i climb into the boat I hear the whale begin to sing again, and as we drive of into the distance I wave at my passing king and he blows a mixture of mist and water into the heavans.


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

ok it's no where near done but i'll post it here anyway.. this story is based on my mums childhood
Poppy

Based on a true story

Before I had Poppy, my life seemed pretty good, now I have her, and my life seems perfect.



​ 
It was six o’clock in the morning, and the dim light was struggling to shine in through my shut curtains.
I sat up in bed and began to stroke my cat. My heart skipped a beat as I realised what today was, and I chucked the sheets off the bed taking the cat with it. 
I chucked my nightgown off and rushed to put my favourite jeans and dirty tee on and rushed down the stairs taking two at a time. 
Mum was already in the kitchen with dad drinking coffee.
I tapped my fingers on the bench, I was impatient, but how could I help it? Who wouldn’t be impatient after their dad had promised to take them to the horse sales?
Dad finally noticed I was there.
“Go put your coat and sneakers on, and wait at the van, I’ll meet you there.”
I ran to the door grabbing my things on the way.
As I put my graffitied sneakers on, and held the coat over my arm, I leant against the car, thinking up my dream horse. A chestnut warmblood, only at the sales because the previous owners couldn’t look after it; or perhaps a silver Arabian mare, high spirited and young.
I kept on thinking up imaginary horses as dad drove out of town, to where we would find horses, hundreds of them.
As I opened the car door my dreams where quickly crushed, for I didn’t see and majestic Arabians or perfect warmbloods, Just hundreds of horses, with protruding ribs and too-long hooves. Just the sight of them all made my throat begin to choke up. 
Dad didn’t seem too fazed by the sight of them all though so I followed him, and together we looked at all the horses and ponies, all of them begging to be loved.
Dad let me walk around by my self and as I looked through all the horses and ponies, one caught my eye. 
A small dark grey pony with a matted tail and mud stuck thickly to her wobbly knees.
I wasn’t sure why, but for some reason, I immediately loved this pony, it might have been because of her sweet chocolate brown eyes or the way her head bobbed when she was trying to whinny.
What ever the reason, I was in love, and stayed with the grubby pony until the auction began.
I ran over to the horse with the sticker on its hindquarter labelled with a one, where a heavy crowd were closing in. I tried and successfully found my dad and went to stand next to him.
I could see the horse was an old thoroughbred mare, perhaps a great champion back in the day, but now just an old bag of bones; although I didn’t want to admit it to myself, I knew the only fate for this horse. 
The auctioneer started the bid at $50, and after a long silence, someone put their hand up, I immediately realised who had put his hand up as soon as I saw the cap and shirt, labelled on the back was a logo stating ‘Tim’s slaughter house.’ 
There was only one more bid after that, another slaughter house.
After the auctioneer called the word “SOLD” I knew that would be the last time anyone would ever see that mare. By tomorrow, there wouldn’t be any more of her.
More and more horses went by, some going to real homes, some going to slaughter houses, and after each horse I got closer to my little pony. At the last horse before my favourite, I whispered to my dad. “She doesn’t belong here,” I whispered, pointing to the little grey.
Dad saw where I was pointing and whispered back “I agree,” and gave a smile.
My heart began to pump as the auctioneer began to talk about the pony. 
My heart was pounding so fast and so loud I only barely heard that my little pony was a mare.
“We’ll start the bidding at say $75,” The auctioneer’s voice boomed out. 
I didn’t put my hand up. No one did.
“Come on boys, there’s a fair bit of meat on this one,” he said, pointing to her large stomach.
How dare he say that about my mare!! I thrust my hand up, making sure he saw.
Another man, from the slaughter house, put his hand up too. And then I realised I had to continue on, I couldn’t let her die.
I put my hand up once more, and as another slaughter house man was about to put his hand up dad went over to him and said, “listen, my daughter wants this mare really bad, she would love her and look after her, you just want her so you can kill her, let her have it.”
There was a deadly silence as the entire group stared wide eyed at my dad.
“SOLD, to the little girl with the terrifying father,” the auctioneer smiled with a twinkle in his eye.
I couldn’t believe it, the mare was mine, all mine!
The group moved on leaving me, dad and my little mare behind.
My eyes started to sting as I tried unsuccessfully to hold back tears; slowly they fell down my cheek.
Dad hugged me, “congratulations little miss horse owner,” He said playfully.
At that instant, the mare stretched her scruffy neck out to us and licked my hand.
I knew at that moment she loved me as much as I loved her, perhaps she knew that fate that would have come to her if it wasn’t for me. 
Dad ran to the van to grab a lead while I stroked her matted mane.
When he came back I clipped the lead on and lead her out to the van, dad opened the float door for us and I led her in, and surprisingly she went right in.
I tied her up and as dad closed the back door I kissed her muzzle, “I promise, you will never have any more misery again. You will always be loved now, until the day you die,” and with that I slowly slipped out the front door and stepped into the front seat of the van.
“You’ve got a lot of work ahead of you,” dad smiled. “But I know you can do it.”
And with that, we drove off, back home.



2​​​Puling into the driveway I got a shiver down my back as mum walked out the door.
I wasn’t sure if she’d like my new friend or not. She was horribly filthy, and to me that was perfectly fine, nothing that a good curry couldn’t fix, but to my mum… a filthy pony might as well of been not a pony at all, disgusting and filthy, be the words she would use. 
I slowly stepped out of the car and went to unlatch the float, while doing so I looked back at mum, there was already a surprised expression on her face, I guess she wasn’t expecting a pony to come home.
There was a strong whinny from inside the float, and the entire thing began to shake. And then, she stepped out, her dainty ears pricked so far forward they almost touched.
She sniffed the air and began circling around my dad. 
I smiled nervously at my mum… “Surprise!” I said weakly while she stood with shock on her face. Suddenly the pony noticed mum was there, and walked over to her and smothered her rough tongue right over her rosy cheeks. It was now my turn to look shocked and I lunged forward to sieve the crazy pony, but to my amazement, my mum laughed; “I guess you have to name her don’t you?” Her grey eyes twinkled. 
I smiled back at her, thankful that she didn’t say anything about the state of her. 
“Better go clean her up then,” Dad smiled.


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

I took hold of the lead and led her to our small back paddock, the small loose box looked as if it was lonely, just waiting for someone to live in it; and now there would be… for a long, long time! 
I already had some brushes that I found lying around the paddock when we first moved, so I was all set!! Excitement overcame me as I took out my old body brush, finally I would be able to use these on a real horse and not just my old stuffed pony with the eye missing.
As I began to brush her dark grey coat, I remembered what my mum said about naming her, and decided I must give her a name immediately, as no horse should ever be without a name. 
I thought for only a second when a name came into my head, I tried it out to see if she would respond, “Poppy!” I called. Her head turned towards me and she gave a small nicker. 
So Poppy it became! And as I began to brush her, her coat began to get lighter, and I gasped.


----------

